# food question



## pink (Jan 15, 2011)

My puppy is about 7 months old . I feed her pro plan but she doesn't like that food.
I want to switch to other food that she will like, what do you think about CIBAU ?
Is this a good quality food?

Ingredients
Dehydrated chicken meat (min. 36%), rice (min. 25%), corn, chicken fat, dehydrated fish, dried beetroot pulp, fish oil, vegetable oil, sodium chloride, dried brewer’s yeast, choline chloride (2500 mg/Kg), DL-Methionine (2500 mg/Kg), zinc oxide (Zn 60 mg/Kg), zinc sulphate monohydrate (Zn 60 mg/Kg), manganous sulphate monohydrate (Mn 50 mg/Kg), ferric sulphate monohydrate (Fe 20 mg/Kg), ferrous carbonate (Fe 20 mg/Kg), copper sulphate pentahydrate (Cu 16 mg/Kg), calcium iodate anhydrous (I 1,5 mg/Kg), basic cobalt carbonate monohydrate (Co 0,25 mg/Kg), sodium selenite (Se 0,1 mg/Kg), vitamins


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

I would suggest something with more meat and no corn. Beetroot pulp is also not very good for dogs as its basically sugar, I am not sure what your price range is but there are some pretty good options out their for a decent price. This list is of ones from mid to high range: Wellness CORE, Taste of the Wild, Chicken Noodle Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul, EVO, Blue Buffalo, Solid Gold, California Naturals, Kirklands Brand (from cosco), Orijen, Innova, and Merrick are some good ones to start with.


----------



## pink (Jan 15, 2011)

In my country the only food from your list that i can find is ORIJEN. I don't like it because it had a high procents of protein and sometimes it may cause some trouble...
Thank you for your advices


----------



## Maet (May 16, 2011)

It is the right and best food which can be given to a puppy.I will prefer that you should give only your puppy meat and wheat if he is not taking your specified food.Gradually he will began to eat all food stuff.
dog fence


----------



## CricketLoops (Apr 18, 2011)

Maet said:


> It is the right and best food which can be given to a puppy.I will prefer that you should give only your puppy meat and wheat if he is not taking your specified food.Gradually he will began to eat all food stuff.


What? Do not feed your puppy only meat and wheat. 

OP -- I like this site for learning about dog nutrition ( http://www.dogfoodproject.com/ ), what all the different ingredients in dog food are, and what their purpose is. Even if they do not have your particular brands listed in there somewhere, you should still be able to learn enough from the articles to find a good food for your dogs. Keep in mind that even if a food's ingredient list looks amazing, the real test is how your dog does on it.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

read this and i think you'll change your mind about orijen

http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/ORIJEN_White_paper.pdf


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

pink said:


> In my country the only food from your list that i can find is ORIJEN. I don't like it because it had a high procents of protein and sometimes it may cause some trouble...
> Thank you for your advices


If your dog is healthy, the protein levels of Orijen are just fine. Champion pet foods, who makes it, also makes Acana which is a little less protein. I hope you don't think the 80% meat in Orijen is the protein level!


----------



## BeyondBlessed (Jan 25, 2011)

I've had my dog on Orijen for a few weeks now. I bought small bags of both the puppy formula and 6 fish, which is an 'all life stages' food. He seems to have really soft stools on the puppy formula, but they're better when I mix in or feed him just the 6 fish. I've been reading a lot of others had the similar problem so you might want to pass up the puppy formula on Orijen. I didn't look at all of them but I do believe most of them are for all life stages. Either one of them though he goes crazy for like he's never done for any other food.

I've found the people that run the pet store I go to are very knowledgeable about food and nutrition. For a small, muscular dog like my rat terrier they say Orijen is great, but for a less active dog it may be too much.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

devilmafia11 said:


> my dog is really healthy so i guess Orijen is fine for my dog


You'd be hard pressed to find a higher quality kibble. You get what you pay for so in this instance, higher priced food but extremely high quality!


----------



## pink (Jan 15, 2011)

Is GO NATURAL ENDURANCE better than PRO PLAN ?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

This one? http://www.petcurean.com/index.php?page_id=44

YES!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

pink said:


> Is GO NATURAL ENDURANCE better than PRO PLAN ?


I would say yes


----------

